# resection rectal prolapse



## shenning (Dec 26, 2007)

There was 2-4CM of excess protruding rectal mucosa that was excised at teh dentate line and subtured due to rectal prolapse and necrosis. How would you code this? I looked at 45130 but I'm not sure this qualifies.
Thanks,
Stacy


----------



## mbort (Dec 27, 2007)

Look at the lay description for 45541 to see if this qualifies.


----------



## haadi (Feb 12, 2008)

*rectal prolapse*

hii,

i agree with 45130 since the prolapse mass has to be excised prior to fixation.


Thank you,

Hadi


----------

